# Strother Infinity video review



## sofiadavis1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Amazing informative information this provides great assistance to those who have no knowledge about this and for those who are new to this field and all the step and information include very nicely . I glad to see it here with .


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man!!!


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Great review. Thank you Ike! 

Just picked up the SR-71. Love it so much I'm considering replacing my new z7 with the Vanquish for my shorter ATA bow.

Did you, by chance, get to try the Vanquish????


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I did. When I did the review on the infinity a guy had just got his in and was nice enough to let me shoot it. It was NICE!!!!


----------

